

Remapping Computer Circuitry to Avert Impending Bottlenecks - jonburs
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/01/science/01compute.html?pagewanted=all

======
wladimir
Why post articles that are behind a paywall? most people will not be able to
read it anyway.

